# Replying to a thread.....   Submit button doesn't work



## daveomak (May 16, 2012)

When I reply to a thread and "hit" submit, a prompt is displayed, "enter something before you reply"....   then I hit preview, and then submit and all is OK.....   Never did this before ????     Is it my problem or the forum "glitch"......   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 16, 2012)

Is it still doing this with you? I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2012)

I'm checking it now.....  Yes, same thing....  I just did spell check....  still can't submit.... Just did preview.... then reply..... worked...  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 16, 2012)

That is odd but I don't know what the fix is...sorry


----------



## scarbelly (May 16, 2012)

Morning Dave 

Have you tried restarting your PC ? I have been replying for about an hour with no glitches like yours 

Gary


----------



## capntrip (May 16, 2012)

It just happened to me on another thread


----------



## alelover (May 16, 2012)

Close and reopen your browser.


----------



## cdldriver (May 16, 2012)

DAVE it is doing the same thing for me too. unbelievable..


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2012)

Let's see....

Nope, it went through on the first try.


----------



## scarbelly (May 16, 2012)

I had no issues with Chrome but IE8 I had the same issue as Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (May 16, 2012)

What browser do you use, Dave?

I'm using Firefox on WinXP Pro and have had no stalls with the SUBMIT button.

Have some problems trying to get the wife to submit, though . . .   but THAT is another subject!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 16, 2012)

There was a IE update a while back that caused some issues. Huddler fixed the stuff that they could. They said that if your IE browser was in compatibility mode that could be causing the issue. Check in your browser settings to make sure you are not in that mode.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> There was a IE update a while back that caused some issues. Huddler fixed the stuff that they could. They said that if your IE browser was in compatibility mode that could be causing the issue. Check in your browser settings to make sure you are not in that mode.


I use IE8....  What is "compatibility mode".... I'm an idiot on computers.... Where do I find what mode the computer is in.....??  What mode do I put it in, if I find it ... ??

Submit worked that time.... Is it because I entered a "quote"... ???  probably....


----------



## nwdave (May 17, 2012)

I run IE9 and the "fail to submit" just happened to me as well.  I got it to work by adding a smiley.  This particular problem comes and goes.  This is the only site where this problem occurs in my travels throughout all the forums I visit, daily.  You can draw your own conclusions about where I think the source of the problem is.  Don't bother telling me how great this or that operating system is and I should be running Mac or Apple or whatever the great new bling is........I'm not dumping 4 expensive computers just to be "with it".

Just pressed the submit button again, so now you know why there's a smiley at the end of this post:


----------



## smokinhusker (May 17, 2012)

I have IE9 and Chrome on the pc and I use Chrome 99% of the time. So out of curiousity I'm submitting this from IE9 to see if I have the same problem.

Dave, your compatibility view settings should be under Tools or Page, when you have IE8 open. I don't know if IE8 has it but there's an icon that looks like a torn in half page and that works

for compatibility view as well.

I had similar problems with Facebook a while back, that's why I switched to Chrome.

We'll see if this works!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 17, 2012)

Dave, please consider using Firefox instead of IE for your browser.  Some will debate this with me, but I dropped IE years ago because it had become such a pig and was so wasteful of resources.  

Here is a link to the page where you can download Firefox:  Firefox  When that page displays, click on the green "Download" button and save the file to your computer.  When the download completes, double click on the filename (Firefox Setup 12.0) and run the setup program.  Once you have it installed, you can try it and compare it to IE.  You can import your IE bookmarks.  The only time I use IE now is when I am required to by Microsofat when I download something from their web pages.

Try it!  You'll like it!


----------



## sunman76 (May 17, 2012)

Samething here tryed to reply the last few days keep getting that same msg.


----------



## sunman76 (May 17, 2012)

*


*


----------



## nwdave (May 17, 2012)

Just did the torn page trick.  Now to see if that corrects it.


----------



## nwdave (May 17, 2012)

NWDave said:


> Just did the torn page trick.  Now to see if that corrects it.


Gee, that's two things I've learned today.  Works just fine.  Wondered what that symbol was for.  Omak Dave, is it up in the address block for you?  It is for me, top line, left side next to the back and forward buttons.  That seemed to do the trick.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2012)

Alesia, evening..... well here goes..... I'm trying the "torn page" thing now......  Holey moley..... the "submit" worked....  Good job helping out.... If it goes bad again, well, "firefox" or something else will happen.....  Dave


----------

